# mouse eye colour



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

is there a particular reason someone would want a mouse with a particular eye colour ?
i was in the pet shop and was told a woman had ordered two, but decided she didnt want one of them as it had red/pink (whatever colour it is) eyes.

not very nice reasoning, great for me though as i took the mouse home


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

some people just dont like red eyed animals for various reasons.

personally i think people who think like that are stupid


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

ha. ive got two red eyed and one black/brown eyed now xD outnumbereeed


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

some people assume all animals with red/pink eyes have sight problems too or look creepy etc lol


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't get it - never bothered me. I've got one of each


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Some people seem to think that makes them 'evil' or some rubbish like that


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

it's just a preference like any other (ie, I love grey mice).

I've had a few pink/red eyed pets but I can't say I'm a fan of the look and wouldn't have picked them myself, they just ended up with me as they were in need of homes.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Wouldnt evil mice be cool. They could take over the world while you are asleep. lol


----------



## bats (Sep 4, 2011)

If there were 2 animals to chose from and one of them was red eyed i would pick the other, 
theres no spooky evil reason for it other than i dont particularly like the albino look and would prefer my pets didnt have red eyes, 

didnt realise i was "stupid" though :


----------



## Jeffiner (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the ones with darker eyes are more attractive, they are all adorable though!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I love mice of all eye colours - personally I think liking one eye colour over the other is as bad as being racist!! The mice/rats/rabbits etc can't help the fact that they were born with red eyes. I have never looked at eye colour when I've went to get my pet mice, whichever mouse/mice have been happy being picked up by me and look healthiest are the ones that I have brought home. Heck, I've even booked mice from pet shops and breeders without ever seeing them before the day I collect them and there is no way I would change my mind about taking them home when I see that their eyes are red!

And FYI Bats, albino is white with red eyes. Many animals that have pale coloured coats (argente, fawn, dove, champagne, himalayan and numerous other colour variants) also have red/pink/ruby eyes, it isn't restricted to just albinos


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I always went by which came to me. I think they choose me. However now we have rescue ones I guess its just fate. 

I do think red eyes would be ace though.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I love mice of all eye colours - personally I think liking one eye colour over the other is as bad as being racist!!


really?
racism is making judgements about a persons character based on the colour of their skin. Liking black eyes over red is like preferring the look of tanned skin over pale.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> Liking black eyes over red is like preferring the look of tanned skin over pale.


Not really like that at all - tanned skin is a look that some one chooses, eye colour isn't something that anyone can choose, the same way that no one can choose their natural hair colour, ethnicity or skin colour. So to say that some one hates a person or animal based on their genetics and natural phenotype (which they are incapable of changing, unlike tanning their skin which they can) for any given characteristic due to their own ignorance is, as far as I am concerned, as bad as being racist (I know racism relates to skin colour and the hatred or strong dislike of one skin colour or other skin colours over another, hence the reason I am using that comparison)


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Not really like that at all - tanned skin is a look that some one chooses, eye colour isn't something that anyone can choose, the same way that no one can choose their natural hair colour, ethnicity or skin colour. So to say that some one hates a person or animal based on their genetics and natural phenotype (which they are incapable of changing, unlike tanning their skin which they can) for any given characteristic due to their own ignorance is, as far as I am concerned, as bad as being racist (I know racism relates to skin colour and the hatred or strong dislike of one skin colour or other skin colours over another, hence the reason I am using that comparison)


You didn't say anything about hating the mouse based on an eye colour, you said having a preference was as bad as racism! 
It is similar to preferring a tan over pale skin as it's a preference based purely on the look of something, but if you'd feel more comfortable with one of your own examples, it's like preferring the look of brown eyes to blue. 
It is just a preference on a physical quality, totally regardless of the character of that being.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I prefer rodents to cats cause cats sometimes hurt furries. I will play with cats but I wouldnt want one giving me presents. My friend says I am catist.


----------



## bats (Sep 4, 2011)

so, based on the opinion that liking one thing over another is as bad as racism 
if i was to say i dont like a particular breed of dog and wouldnt have one, that makes me as bad as a hate filled racist?
if i said i would rather have 20 labradors than one single staffie.... im in with the kkk am i??

okaaaay, i was warned this place was a little jump down your throat mental, but i didnt think it was quite this bad, 
i'll be off now then, ut:ut:ut:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

bats said:


> so, based on the opinion that liking one thing over another is as bad as racism
> if i was to say i dont like a particular breed of dog and wouldnt have one, that makes me as bad as a hate filled racist?
> if i said i would rather have 20 labradors than one single staffie.... im in with the kkk am i??
> 
> ...


No because you will be choosing a dog on temperament rather than eye colour 

And someone stating that in their opinion it is racist (the key here is THEIR opinion) is not jumping down your throat mental 
Eye colours and coat colours shouldn't matter to people but it does and IMO I can see what the poster was talking about


----------



## bats (Sep 4, 2011)

dogs are only a good as thier owners. puppies arent born with a bad attitude.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bats said:


> so, based on the opinion that liking one thing over another is as bad as racism
> if i was to say i dont like a particular breed of dog and wouldnt have one, that makes me as bad as a hate filled racist?
> if i said i would rather have 20 labradors than one single staffie.... im in with the kkk am i??
> 
> ...


i have one thing to sayto you and one thing only

*judge the deed NOT the breed*

animals should not be picked for colour or breed, but for health and temperment

and yeah i can see how saying i would never have a red eyed animal is like saying i would never have a black friend.......... both statements are very nieve


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

bats said:


> dogs are only a good as thier owners. puppies arent born with a bad attitude.


And I never said they were, I was commenting on your post 



> if i was to say i dont like a particular breed of dog and wouldnt have one, that makes me as bad as a hate filled racist?
> if i said i would rather have 20 labradors than one single staffie.... im in with the kkk am i


Soo I was telling you that they are completely different, if you were to say that you wouldn't get a dog because he was brindle lets say, and the only reason you didn't choose that dog was because they were brindle THEN you would be choosing colour over other aspects.
Many people over look pink eyed animals just because they have pink eyes and no other reason, THAT \is what Zany Toon was talking about.

Anyway it is their opinion and they are entitled to it


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> No because you will be choosing a dog on temperament rather than eye colour
> 
> And someone stating that in their opinion it is racist (the key here is THEIR opinion) is not jumping down your throat mental
> Eye colours and coat colours shouldn't matter to people but it does and IMO I can see what the poster was talking about





Lil Miss said:


> i have one thing to sayto you and one thing only
> 
> *judge the deed NOT the breed*
> 
> ...





B3rnie said:


> Soo I was telling you that they are completely different, if you were to say that you wouldn't get a dog because he was brindle lets say, and the only reason you didn't choose that dog was because they were brindle THEN you would be choosing colour over other aspects.
> Many people over look pink eyed animals just because they have pink eyes and no other reason, THAT \is what Zany Toon was talking about.
> 
> Anyway it is their opinion and they are entitled to it


The above posts are exactly what I was trying to get across, that to choose an animal (or to buy/not buy an animal) based simply on their eye colour or coat colour which no one has any control over is simply wrong and naive. If some one was to say to me that they didn't like red eyed mice because they had been bitten by one previously I would see the point even though I would point out that each mouse or animal is different. The only things that should be important and be considered when buying an animal is it's temprement (sp.), health and if necessary it's size (for instance if you wanted a dog for guarding a property and scaring away intruders a german shepherd will have a bigger impact than a teacup Yorkie :lol Similarly, in people I would say it is totally wrong for anyone to say that they don't like people with a certain hair colour (e.g. red), eye colour or skin colour and as a result that they would have nothing to do with that person, it is the actual person who should be judged by their deeds, actions and words  When a "preference" for a certain feature affects how some one then interacts (or indeed whether they would own an animal displaying that feature which is what this post has been about) with the concerned person or animal, it no longer becomes a preference and instead starts to present as a discrimination. It is, however, just my opinion, as I stated previously  It was not meant to appear that I was attacking any members or jumping down anyone's throat so if that is how it came across to you Bats I am sorry. But it is my opinion and it is just as right or as wrong as anyone else's and I wasn't trying to push it down anyone's throats, just making sure that anyone could understand what my initial post was meaning


----------



## bats (Sep 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> *judge the deed NOT the breed*
> 
> animals should not be picked for colour or breed, but for health and temperment
> 
> and yeah i can see how saying i would never have a red eyed animal is like saying i would never have a black friend.......... both statements are very nieve


sorry, im obviously in the common sense minority here but this is ridiculous!
I just told my 11 year old daughter that you have all but branded me a racist because i dont like animals with red eyes and even she laughed at the stupidity of your comment.

so..now people are not allowed to prefer one breed over another?? if you want a puppy or a kitten or whatever your not allowed to go for the breed you want, you have to take anything thats available because its healthy?

so by this reckoning surely if i want a pet at all im not allowed to choose what type of animal i want, i can only pick whatever is healthiest??

I honestly cant believe some of you think preferring one thing over another is akin to racism! god forbid any of you have a preference over hair or eye colour in a partner... or are you only allowed to date people who have passed a full medical?

I have asked the mods to delete my account, my name may be "bats" but i honestly cant even begin to compete with the madness spouted around here.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

saying you would rather have 10 labs to 1 staffie is idiotic, if you wanted a dog but all that was avaliable were staffies, which are one of the sweetest dogs around, you wouldnt get one?
if you wanted mice, but all that were avaliable were red eyed animals, you wouldnt get one?

THAT my love is stupid

i doubt the mods will delete your account if you dont want to come back, then its simple, just hit the little log out button dont come back.......


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

When I was younger I wasnt keen on red eyes now I have red, ruby, and a red that is clear was crystal it's not red or pink it's such a bright colour havnt got a clue what it's called but it's amazing!

My tinker is ruby NO ONE would know she has red eyes until you look at her in a certain light or take a photo with flash that's the only time her eyes look red. Glad I got her and someone who may have rehomed her due to her having red eyes


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

bats said:


> sorry, im obviously in the common sense minority here but this is ridiculous!
> I just told my 11 year old daughter that you have all but branded me a racist because i dont like animals with red eyes and even she laughed at the stupidity of your comment.
> 
> so..now people are not allowed to prefer one breed over another?? if you want a puppy or a kitten or whatever your not allowed to go for the breed you want, you have to take anything thats available because its healthy?
> ...





> *that to choose an animal (or to buy/not buy an animal) based simply on their eye colour or coat colour which no one has any control over*


This has nothing to do with breed :mad2:


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Poor bats. I think everyone here loved their animals. We get defensive cause we put them first. These people will have all the time in the world to help when needed. Sometimes there is something you dont want to hear but it all comes from the same place that asks how our pets are and for pictures and stuff.

I think bats is upset and and I get it and I know no-one is trying to upset her. However I would hate for her to run away and not have us when her pets need us.

So big cheery hugs to everyone


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry to go a bit off topic but I'm somewhat confused by your post lil miss.

If we're getting in to breeds then it's a much more complex issue than coat or eye colour because it's no longer a preference on looks, it's an assessment of the dogs suitability based on the longstanding breed characteristics. 
To say dogs shouldn't be chosen on breed is absolutely ridiculous and is the exact reason that many dogs end up in rescue - not enough research is done and people find themselves with a dog which is totally mismatched to them and their lifestyle. 

If I wanted a dog but all that was available were collies I wouldn't get one, because I'm not cut out for such a high energy breed. If all that were available were great danes I wouldn't get one because I don't have the space. 
How on earth is that stupid?

I'm really astounded by some of the comments in this thread, and feel it almost makes a mockery of racism to put it on a par with something like preferring black eyes to red.
To be akin to racism you have to be making a judgement on that animal's character based on a physical trait. Unless people are saying they don't like mice with red eyes because they are all biters or evil or some such nonsense then it's never really going to be like racism.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bats was not comparing collies and danes, they were comparing staffies and labs, both of which are very similar in breed traits, the only thing is staffies have a bad rep.
they were saying they would rather have 10 labs to 1 single staffie
judging staffies purely on their bad reputation, which has been acquired by idiot owners


----------

